

Ask HN: Good Entry Level Employers - SworDsy

I am graduating in may and don&#x27;t have a job yet. I did well at a fairly reputable department, completed an internship, and have some experience programming outside of school. I am interested in systems stuff and machine learning. So far I haven&#x27;t found any jobs that I both want and am qualified for...any suggestions would be welcome
======
phantom_oracle
If you're American, this is a sort of crisis that a lot of grads are facing.
You must have read about it, as it is called "underemployment".

Kudos to you for knowing how to code and using this place to get some 'leads'
to a job. Just make sure you earn enough to live (not exist).

------
build_to_order
If you are interested in systems programming, Green Hills Software (where I
work) is currently hiring new graduates. We develop tools for embedded
programming, including our own compiler, real-time operating system, hardware
probe, and development environment. There are lots of opportunities here.

[http://www.ghs.com/jobs_usa.html#sw_eng](http://www.ghs.com/jobs_usa.html#sw_eng)

------
jboggan
Drop me a line, we do sometimes hire folks straight out of school (I'm a
software engineer on the data team at Factual), you'd definitely get a great
exposure to a large range of technologies here.

------
westonplatter31
Apply for the jobs you want - and then when rejected, ask what jobs you need
to work at to be competitive in 2-5 years. HR people suprisingly give really
good advice.

------
actionbrandon
are you interested in trading? lots of places in Chicago are always looking
for people like you.

~~~
stephancoral
I'm curious about this. Are you saying the 'places in Chicago' looking for
programmers to build systems to facilitate trading or is it that OP could
become a trader himself with that skillset?

